# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Tempro (Dorian Yates)

## Polyneikos

Eιναι μια εταιρια η οποια δεν εχει πολυσυζητηθει στο φόρουμ,εως και καθολου θα ελεγα...

Η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειναι 7 πηγων,isolate,concentrate,caseine,egg,πεπτίδια γλουταμινης κτλ.


 









> *Tempro consists of a cold processed and carefully configured blend of 7 easily digested proteins including 4 varieties of whey plus egg white, micellar casein and glutamine-containing peptides.* 
> Each protein differs in terms of its speed of absorption and onset of anabolic action. This increases the opportunity for muscle-building effects when Tempro is consumed in conjunction with resistance exercise, the mainstay of bodybuilding training.


 

Τι γνωμη εχετε;Καποιος να την εχει δοκιμασει;

----------


## Polyneikos

Κανεις; :01. Sad:

----------


## Devil

δεν την εχω δοκιμασει 

αλλα ειναι ενα απλο blend με casein κτλ κτλ

καλη θα ηταν για πριν τον υπνο λογο της casein,egg albumin και της glutamine peptides

αλλα και σαν snack αναμεσα στα κυρια γευματα δεν θα με χαλαγε καθολου

απο εκει και περα εξαρταται απο την τιμη που εχει και απο την χρηση που θελεις να της κανεις

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτο που αναφερει *Tempro consists of a cold processed and carefully configured blend of 7 easily digested proteins* ειναι καποια μεθοδος επεξεργασίας;

----------


## thanasis reaction

εαν ειναι οπως τα προηγουμενα του ντοριαν ειναι πολυ καλη!ολες οι προηγουμενες πρωτεινες του κ καποια αλλα ηταν φοβερα προιοντα!τα επαιρνα συνεχεια.

----------


## Devil

ναι μεθοδος επεξεργασιας ειναι 

το γραφει μονο και μονο για λογους marketing

δεν εχει καμια διαφορα απο τις αλλες

----------


## thanasis reaction

> ναι μεθοδος επεξεργασιας ειναι 
> 
> το γραφει μονο και μονο για λογους marketing
> 
> δεν εχει καμια διαφορα απο τις αλλες


με τη σιγουρια το λες αυτο?ξερεις κατι?

----------


## Devil

> με τη σιγουρια το λες αυτο?ξερεις κατι?


τσεκαρε το σιτε το γραφει

----------


## jGod

η chemical nutrtion δεν ειναι τοθ dorian?

----------


## beefmeup

> ναι μεθοδος επεξεργασιας ειναι 
> 
> το γραφει μονο και μονο για λογους marketing
> 
> δεν εχει καμια διαφορα απο τις αλλες





> με τη σιγουρια το λες αυτο?ξερεις κατι?


ναι απλα τι γινεται..

υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι επεξεργασμενη σε υψηλες θερμοκρασιες,οποτε χανει απτην βιολογικη αξια της..

εδω ο τυπας το τονιζει οτι ειναι ψυχρα επεξεργασμενη,κ καλα για το εφε..οτι δλδ εισαι σιγουρος γιαυτο που περνεις.

οι περισοτερες εταιριες ετσι την φτιαχουν,κ το γραφουν κιολλας,δεν ειναι πρωτη φορα που το διαβαζω σε σκονη..τωρα,τι γινεται πραγματικα,κ στα μπαλκ ομως ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα.

καλη φενεται παντως,για πριν τον υπνο η για συπληρωμα σε γευμα που λεει κ ο διαβολακος.

----------


## Polyneikos

> η chemical nutrition δεν ειναι τοθ dorian?


Eχω την εντυπωση ότι δεν ειναι πλεον..

----------


## ierapetra

Μηπως ξερει κανεις εαν κυκλοφορει στιν ελλινικη αγορα τπτ DY προιοντα γτ αποτι εχω ακουσει ειναι πολυ καλα η αν ξερει κανεις απο που μπορω να παρω... να μου στειλει ενα pm ......thx.....

----------


## Muscleboss

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα την έχουμε στο e-shop. Εγώ τη δοκίμασα και μου φάνηκε πολύ καλή για την κατηγορία της.

ΜΒ

----------


## MichalisPorke

Αυτη δηλαδη περιεχει καζεινη η μπορουμε να την παρουμε και σε ενα γευμα?Η μονο πριν τον ύπνο??

----------


## sofos

για βραδυνο αυτη ειναι οτι πρεπει αντι για τοταλ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Hercules

> Τις επόμενες μέρες θα την έχουμε στο e-shop. Εγώ τη δοκίμασα και μου φάνηκε πολύ καλή για την κατηγορία της.
> 
> ΜΒ


αντε και μια μια καλη τιμουλα! :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

παιδια πηρα τις προαλλες την γευση μπανανα!!!!απλα :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
για πριν τον υπνο με γαλατακι...ειναι θανατος λεμε!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up: 
γευση 10/10,διαλυτοτητα 9/10....

----------


## giannis64

> Τις επόμενες μέρες θα την έχουμε στο e-shop. Εγώ τη δοκίμασα και μου φάνηκε πολύ καλή για την κατηγορία της.
> 
> ΜΒ





> παιδια πηρα τις προαλλες την γευση μπανανα!!!!απλα
> για πριν τον υπνο με γαλατακι...ειναι θανατος λεμε!!!!!!!
> γευση 10/10,διαλυτοτητα 9/10....


 
το επαναφερω μιας και εχει ερθει στο e-shop.

γνωριζει κανεις τι λεει απο γευση-γευσεις?

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτη την στιγμη πίνω την γευση φραουλα ,πολυ ωραια γευση και επίσης πολυ καλή διαλυτότητα,με γαλα δε,τα σπαει,θεωρω ότι είναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη για όλες τις στιγμες της ημερας.

----------


## beefmeup

> παιδια πηρα τις προαλλες την γευση μπανανα!!!!απλα
> για πριν τον υπνο με γαλατακι...ειναι θανατος λεμε!!!!!!!
> γευση 10/10,διαλυτοτητα 9/10....


στον ουρανο σε εψαχνα στην γη σε βρηκα..
ααααανθρωωωπεεε μουυυυυ :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

οχι τπτ αλλο,αλλα την περιμενω την δευτερα κ την πηρα μπανανα κ γω :01. Razz: 
κυριως για την βρωμη το πρωι την θελω κ ειχα ενα φοβο μην ειναι μαλακια.
ουφ!

----------


## Dreiko

> στον ουρανο σε εψαχνα στην γη σε βρηκα..
> ααααανθρωωωπεεε μουυυυυ
> 
> οχι τπτ αλλο,αλλα την περιμενω την δευτερα κ την πηρα μπανανα κ γω
> κυριως για την βρωμη το πρωι την θελω κ ειχα ενα φοβο μην ειναι μαλακια.
> ουφ!


τα σπαει διονυση...!!!βεβαια δε ξερω τα γουστα σου στις γευσεις...(dirty mind :Stick Out Tongue: )
αλλα εμενα μου αρεσε πολυ...λιγο η μυρωδια μεσα απο το κουτι εβγαζε μια φαρμακιλα...αλλα στη γευση δε φαινοτανε...

----------


## beefmeup

λοιπον κ με νερο κ με βρωμη,η μπανανα τα σπαει..
γενικα απτις καλυτερες πρωτεινες που εχω δοκιμασει..πολυ ελαφρια,ευδιαλυτη κ χωρις διαφορα στομαχικα/κοιλιακα κοκομπλοκα(ειμαι ευαισθητουλης,οποτε ειμαι προσεκτικος με τις πρωτεινες που περνω)..

----------


## Polyneikos

Διονυση μπανανα θα την παρω και εγω καποια στιγμη,καθως η φραουλα που δεν ειναι και στις πρωτες μου επιλογες,με αφησε πολυ ικανοποιημενο...
όταν 1-2 φορες την ανεμειξα και με γαλα,τυφλα να εχουν τα Milk-Shake.Πολυ καλη επιλογη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> Διονυση μπανανα θα την παρω και εγω καποια στιγμη,καθως η φραουλα που δεν ειναι και στις πρωτες μου επιλογες,με αφησε πολυ ικανοποιημενο...
> όταν 1-2 φορες την ανεμειξα και με γαλα,τυφλα να εχουν τα Milk-Shake.Πολυ καλη επιλογη.


ασε με γαλα ειναι να πεθαινεις λεμε....και με βρωμη να βαλεις που λεει και ο διονυσης κολλαει τελεια...
ενα αρνητικο εχει αυτη η πρωτεινη.........δεν εχει 2κιλο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## hiko

παιδια σε ογκο μετα την προπο μπορω να πιω την Τempro? (μαζι με δεξτρο).
isolait τι εστι??

----------


## tommygunz

> παιδια σε ογκο μετα την προπο μπορω να πιω την Τempro? (μαζι με δεξτρο).
> isolait τι εστι??


Κοίτα, κακό δεν κάνεις. Απλά μετά την προπόνηση θες όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορης απορόφησης πρωτεΐνη, όπως είναι η whey δηλαδή. Η tempro είναι μίγμα πρωτεϊνών, εγώ θα την έβαζα ας πούμε είτε στο πρωϊνό είτε σαν υποκατάστατο γεύματος μαζί με κουάκερ. Καλύτερα λοιπόν πάρε μια whey για μετά την προπόνηση, όχι πρωτεϊνες πολλών πηγών.

----------


## hiko

> Κοίτα, κακό δεν κάνεις. Απλά μετά την προπόνηση θες όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορης απορόφησης πρωτεΐνη, όπως είναι η whey δηλαδή. Η tempro είναι μίγμα πρωτεϊνών, εγώ θα την έβαζα ας πούμε είτε στο πρωϊνό είτε σαν υποκατάστατο γεύματος μαζί με κουάκερ. Καλύτερα λοιπόν πάρε μια whey για μετά την προπόνηση, όχι πρωτεϊνες πολλών πηγών.


ok φιλος

----------


## tommygunz

Παιδιά, την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς σε γεύση σοκολάτα;; Thanks...

----------


## Devil

> Παιδιά, την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς σε γεύση σοκολάτα;; Thanks...


λογικα ο beef....

----------


## Polyneikos

> isolait τι εστι??


isolate ειναι μια μορφη whey,check this

* Πρωτείνες*

----------


## Micha3L_Myers

Παντως η γευση μπανανα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα

----------


## tommygunz

Τελικά την χτύπησα σε γεύση σοκολάτα και ο Θεός βοηθός...
Θα 'θελα να δοκιμάσω και φράουλα και μπανάνα, αλλά να είμαστε καλά την επόμενη φορά.

----------


## beefmeup

> λογικα ο beef....


μπα,οχι..στοκαρα φραουλα κ μπανανα,γιατι ειχα καβατζα απο σοκολατα αλλα απο αλλη εταιρια..

----------


## alwaysforthegood

> Κοίτα, κακό δεν κάνεις. Απλά μετά την προπόνηση θες όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορης απορόφησης πρωτεΐνη, όπως είναι η whey δηλαδή. Η tempro είναι μίγμα πρωτεϊνών, εγώ θα την έβαζα ας πούμε είτε στο πρωϊνό είτε σαν υποκατάστατο γεύματος μαζί με κουάκερ. Καλύτερα λοιπόν πάρε μια whey για μετά την προπόνηση, όχι πρωτεϊνες πολλών πηγών.


μα εχει και whey ισολατεντ...απλα ενταξει δεν δινει εμφαση.αλλα πλεον εχει αποδειχθει οτι για μεταπροπονητικο μετα την whey δευτερη ερχεται η casein..η κανω λαθος?

----------


## tommygunz

Μου ήρθε σήμερα η σοκολάτα. 
Διαλύθηκε πολύ εύκολα χωρίς να μείνουν ούτε κομματάκια ούτε τίποτα. 
Γεύση αρκετά καλή, αλλά σοκολάτα είναι, δεν περίμένεις και κάτι το εξωπραγματικό.

Edit: Να πω επίσης πως μου θυμίζει στο άρωμα κάτι σοκολάτες που είχα πάρει από Ελβετία... Μου άρεσε πολύ το άρωμα. Αλλά για γεύση θα ξαναγράψω σε λίγες μέρες πάλι που θα την έχω πιεί μερικές φορές ακόμη.

----------


## beatshooter

Μιας και gold whey γιοκ λεω να την δοκιμασω :01. Wink:

----------


## beatshooter

Για πρωι με γαλα κ για βραδυ παλι με γαλα να παρω αυτη η την μυο του γασπαρου? :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tempro δαγκωτο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tommygunz

> Για πρωι με γαλα κ για βραδυ παλι με γαλα να παρω αυτη η την μυο του γασπαρου?


Αν δε σε ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η τιμή, έχοντας δοκιμάσει και αυτήν και την myofusion, θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις αυτήν. Πιστεύω πως είναι πολύ ποιοτική πρωτεΐνη και το blend που έχει το θεωρώ καλύτερο από αυτό της Myo.

----------


## sobral

> Αν δε σε ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η τιμή, έχοντας δοκιμάσει και αυτήν και την myofusion, θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις αυτήν. Πιστεύω πως είναι πολύ ποιοτική πρωτεΐνη και το blend που έχει το θεωρώ καλύτερο από αυτό της Myo.


χαλαρά πιο ποιοτικό το μπλέντ του Ντόρυαν. :03. Thumb up:  στα άμεσα σχέδια μου η συγκεκριμένη. Δεν έχω ακούσει έναν που να είναι δυσαρεστημένος με αυτή. Εκτό του ότι έχει πολύ προσεγμένες πηγές πρωτεινών. :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

τωρα περνω κ την φραουλα μιας κ εμεινα απο μπανανα..

πολυ φοβερη γευση/διαλυτοτηα κλπ,ουτε αναστωμενα στομαχια ουτε τπτ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jackaction

η ετσι για αλαγη θα πει καπιος ασχημα λογια και ας ειναι ψεματα η θα κανω ντου και θα παρω ολο το στοκ του e shop :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

κοιτα εγω για δοκιμη πηρα μια..
κ μετα απο μια βδομαδα πηρα αλλες 2 :08. Turtle: 
κ σκεψου οτι σκονη πρωτεινης απο ελληνικο μαγαζι εχω να παρω περιπου 4 χρονια..
αν εξαιρεσεις κατι μονοκιλα της warriorlab που ειχα παρει για δοκιμη.

----------


## jackaction

εγω μηλισα :05. Biceps: 
αν εξαντληθει το στοκ προβλημα σας μετα :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ierapetra

> Αν δε σε ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η τιμή, έχοντας δοκιμάσει και αυτήν και την myofusion, θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις αυτήν. Πιστεύω πως είναι πολύ ποιοτική πρωτεΐνη και το blend που έχει το θεωρώ καλύτερο από αυτό της Myo.


+1  :03. Thumb up:   μακραν ανοτερο!!!!

----------


## beatshooter

Μπανανα ηρθε σημερα και την δοκιμασα με γαλα,αν εβαλα κ παγακια θα ηταν οτι πρεπει για παραλια αντικαθιστωντας milkshake!!!!

Eκανα και μιγμα μπανανια τεμπρο+σοκολατα της now καλο βγηκε και αυτο  :01. Mr. Green: 

Στα αμεσα σχεδια και η αγορα φραουλας  :01. Smile:

----------


## jackaction

δυνατη και ι φραουλα...lila pause σε πρωτεινη ειναι  :03. Bowdown:  :02. Rocking:

----------


## beatshooter

Μου εκανε εντυπωση πως οταν ηπια 1.5 σκουπ σε 400γρ γαλα με κρατησε και με "γεμισε" σαν να ειχα φαει στερεο γευμα.Δλδ για 3-4+ ωρες δεν πεινουσα.

υγ:Θα χτυπησω και μια φραουλα,η μπανανα ειναι καπως γλυκια η μου φαινεται? :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

> υγ:Θα χτυπησω και μια φραουλα,η μπανανα ειναι καπως γλυκια η μου φαινεται?


ναι η φραουλα ειναι λιγο πιο ουδετερη..δεν γλυκιζει τοσο.

----------


## amateur666

καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι ο οργανισμοσ μπορει μεσα σε συγκεκριμενη ωρα να απορροφησει πανω κατω 30-35 γρ πρωτεινη την φορα με εξαιρεση μετα τ γυμναστηριο τα πρωτα 30 λεπτα π μπορει να απορ. περισσοτερη...διαβασα ομωσ π.χ. στην τεμπρο στισ οδηγιες οτι τ πρωι π.χ. που δεν γυμναζεστε καταναλωστε 3 σκουπ δλδ πανω απο 60 γρ  :02. Shock: ....η τ βραδυ δυο μεζουρεσ πριν πατε για υπνο..η ερωτηση μ ειναι--->γινετε ο οργανισμοσ να απορ. τοσεσ μεγαλεσ ποσοτητες πρωτ. με τ μια ή τ γραφουνε αυτα οι εταιρειεσ(οδιγιες ληψησ..) για να εχουν πιο πολυ καταναλωση...ΓΤ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ  :01. Unsure:  ...

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Eγω παιδες με την tempro εκλεισα σαν αντρας!  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:

----------


## beatshooter

> καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι ο οργανισμοσ μπορει μεσα σε συγκεκριμενη ωρα να απορροφησει πανω κατω 30-35 γρ πρωτεινη την φορα με εξαιρεση μετα τ γυμναστηριο τα πρωτα 30 λεπτα π μπορει να απορ. περισσοτερη...διαβασα ομωσ π.χ. στην τεμπρο στισ οδηγιες οτι τ πρωι π.χ. που δεν γυμναζεστε καταναλωστε 3 σκουπ δλδ πανω απο 60 γρ ....η τ βραδυ δυο μεζουρεσ πριν πατε για υπνο..η ερωτηση μ ειναι--->γινετε ο οργανισμοσ να απορ. τοσεσ μεγαλεσ ποσοτητες πρωτ. με τ μια ή τ γραφουνε αυτα οι εταιρειεσ(οδιγιες ληψησ..) για να εχουν πιο πολυ καταναλωση...ΓΤ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ  ...


Εγω πιστευω με 1.5-2 σκουπ πρωι βραδυ συν μια isolate μεταπροπονητικο συν την διατροφη σου εισαι οκ με την ληψη πρωτεινης.Μαλλον τρικ για να πουλαν περισσοτερο ειναι το 3+ σκουπ...

----------


## ierapetra

> καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι *ο οργανισμοσ μπορει μεσα σε συγκεκριμενη ωρα να απορροφησει πανω κατω 30-35 γρ πρωτεινη την φορα* με εξαιρεση μετα τ γυμναστηριο τα πρωτα 30 λεπτα π μπορει να απορ. περισσοτερη...διαβασα ομωσ π.χ. στην τεμπρο στισ οδηγιες οτι τ πρωι π.χ. που δεν γυμναζεστε καταναλωστε 3 σκουπ δλδ πανω απο 60 γρ ....η τ βραδυ δυο μεζουρεσ πριν πατε για υπνο..η ερωτηση μ ειναι--->γινετε ο οργανισμοσ να απορ. τοσεσ μεγαλεσ ποσοτητες πρωτ. με τ μια ή τ γραφουνε αυτα οι εταιρειεσ(οδιγιες ληψησ..) για να εχουν πιο πολυ καταναλωση...ΓΤ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ  ...


 αυτο ισχει για whey

----------


## hlias102

Πήρα μία tempro μπανάνα σήμερα.Προπόνηση κάνω βράδυ και τελειώνω κατά τις 10-10:30.Την tempro να την πάρω μετά από κάνα εικοσάλεπτο μετά την προπόνηση ή χρειάζομαι μια πιο άμεσης απορόφησης σε αυτή την περίπτωση?

----------


## beatshooter

Meta την προπονα θες μια isolate για γρηγορη αποροφηση...Η >tempro< δεν ειναι γρηγορης αποροφησης.

Εγω την δουλευω πρωι και πριν κοιμηθω κυριως.

----------


## hlias102

Αν τελειώνω την προπόνηση στις 10:30 τί να κάνω?
Να πάρω μια γρήγορης απορόφησης αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση και μετά από καμοιά ώρα και πριν κοιμηθώ να πιώ την tempro,ή μετά την προπόνηση να φάω ένα γιαουρτάκι ή cottage και πριν κοιμηθώ να πάρω την tempro?
Ισως να έχουμε ξεφύγει από το θέμα και έχουμε πάει σε άλλο θέμα αλλά συγχωρήστε μας.Αν κρίνεται ότι πρέπει να μεταφερθούν αυτά τα πόστ μεταφέρετέ  τα σε άλλο topic :01. Unsure: 

Edit
Μόλις την ήπια με γάλα.Πολύ καλή γεύση,καλή διαλυτότητα.

----------


## beatshooter

Πιες μετα την προπονα μια γρηγορης αποροφησης.Και αν κοιμηθεις κατα τις 12-12.30 πιες ενα ποτηρι γαλα με tempro mazi me kana amydgalaki.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πήρα μία tempro μπανάνα σήμερα.Προπόνηση κάνω βράδυ και τελειώνω κατά τις 10-10:30.Την tempro να την πάρω μετά από κάνα εικοσάλεπτο μετά την προπόνηση ή χρειάζομαι μια πιο άμεσης απορόφησης σε αυτή την περίπτωση?


Αν δεν την παρεις 20 λεπτα μετα την προπονηση και την παρεις απευθειας,δεν την κανεις αυτοματως πιο γρήγορης απορρόφησης; :01. Wink:

----------


## hlias102

> Αν δεν την παρεις 20 λεπτα μετα την προπονηση και την παρεις απευθειας,δεν την κανεις αυτοματως πιο γρήγορης απορρόφησης;


Λέω 20 λεπτά μετά την προπόνηση γιατί αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση παίρνω μαλτοδεξτρίνη.Και μετά από 20 λεπτά παίρνω την πρωτείνη.
Αφήνω ένα 20λεπτο γιατί έτσι κατάλαβα από το φόρουμ ότι είναι καλό να κάνουμε...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Λέω 20 λεπτά μετά την προπόνηση γιατί αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση παίρνω μαλτοδεξτρίνη.Και μετά από 20 λεπτά παίρνω την πρωτείνη.
> Αφήνω ένα 20λεπτο γιατί έτσι κατάλαβα από το φόρουμ ότι είναι καλό να κάνουμε...


Γιατί δεν πίνεις μαζί πρωτεΐνη με μάλτο?

Μπορείς να τα πίνεις και τα δύο μαζί.

----------


## hlias102

Δεν το ήξερα.Μπορώ να τα παίρνω με γάλα αντί για νερό?

----------


## tommygunz

> Δεν το ήξερα.Μπορώ να τα παίρνω με γάλα αντί για νερό?


Προφανώς και δεν κάνεις κακό άμα τα πιείς με γάλα, απλά θεωρητικά το βέλτιστο μετά την προπόνηση είναι με νερό... Γιατί το γάλα έχει καζεΐνη, οπότε θα καθυστερήσει η απορόφηση της whey. 
Υποτίθεται δηλαδή πως δίνουμε τα λεφτά μας να αγοράσουμε whey για να απορροφάται γρήγορα, μετά είναι άκυρο να πας και να την βάλεις με γάλα που θα την καθυστερήσει. :01. Wink:

----------


## hlias102

Understand :01. Wink:

----------


## den23

> Προφανώς και δεν κάνεις κακό άμα τα πιείς με γάλα, απλά θεωρητικά το βέλτιστο μετά την προπόνηση είναι με νερό... Γιατί το γάλα έχει καζεΐνη, οπότε θα καθυστερήσει η απορόφηση της whey. 
> Υποτίθεται δηλαδή πως δίνουμε τα λεφτά μας να αγοράσουμε whey για να απορροφάται γρήγορα, μετά είναι άκυρο να πας και να την βάλεις με γάλα που θα την καθυστερήσει.


φίλε μου αυτό που λεϛ δεν ισχυει... η κασεινη δεν εμποδίζει την whey να αποροφηθει... τα δύο είδη πρωτεινων αποροφουνται ξεχωριστα σε διαφορετικούϛ χρονουσ και Aνεξαρτιτα ... 
τα λιπαρα του γαλακτοϛ ναι, καθυστερουν την αποροφηση τισ, αλλα με ένα γάλα 0% είσαι μια χαρα...  :01. Wink:

----------


## tommygunz

> φίλε μου αυτό που λεϛ δεν ισχυει... η κασεινη δεν εμποδίζει την whey να αποροφηθει... τα δύο είδη πρωτεινων αποροφουνται ξεχωριστα σε διαφορετικούϛ χρονουσ και Aνεξαρτιτα ... 
> τα λιπαρα του γαλακτοϛ ναι, καθυστερουν την αποροφηση τισ, αλλα με ένα γάλα 0% είσαι μια χαρα...


Το ότι απορροφούνται σε διαφορετικούς χρόνους προφανώς και ισχύει.
Αλλά δεν γράφω πως η καζεΐνη εμποδίζει την whey να απορροφηθεί. Αλλά λογικό είναι να την καθυστερεί. Και λογικό, αφού πέρα από την whey ρίχνεις μέσα στο στομάχι σου και άλλο ένα επιπρόσθετο πράγμα (την καζεΐνη), οπότε δεν γίνεται να αφήσει ανεπηρέαστη την πέψη της whey. Το ίδιο είναι δηλαδή να ρίξω μέσα στο στομάχι μόνο whey και το ίδιο να ρίξω και whey *και* καζεΐνη;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Το ότι απορροφούνται σε διαφορετικούς χρόνους προφανώς και ισχύει.
> Αλλά δεν γράφω πως η καζεΐνη εμποδίζει την whey να απορροφηθεί. Αλλά λογικό είναι να την καθυστερεί. Και λογικό, αφού πέρα από την whey ρίχνεις μέσα στο στομάχι σου και άλλο ένα επιπρόσθετο πράγμα (την καζεΐνη), οπότε δεν γίνεται να αφήσει ανεπηρέαστη την πέψη της whey. Το ίδιο είναι δηλαδή να ρίξω μέσα στο στομάχι μόνο whey και το ίδιο να ρίξω και whey *και* καζεΐνη;


ρε tommy αφου εχει χιλιοαπαντηθει αυτο το θεμα...η καζεινη δε θα καθυστερησει την απορροφηση της whey....απλα η μια θα απορροφηθει πιο γρηγορα και σε καμια ωρα θα εχουμε μεγαλη συγκεντρωση αμινοξεων στο πλασμα του αιματος και με την καζεινη πολυ αργοτερα

----------


## isis

παθοφυσιολογία του πεπτικού συστήματος , άλλο παλούκι θέμα!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

> Το ίδιο είναι δηλαδή να ρίξω μέσα στο στομάχι μόνο whey και το ίδιο να ρίξω και whey *και* καζεΐνη;


οχι δεν ειναι το ιδιο..
στην προκειμενη περιπτωση ομως εχεις ενα blend που σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι σκορπιες σκονες πεταμενες οπως να ναι,αλλα μοριακα δεμενες μεταξυ τους που ειναι κομματακι αλλο πραγμα.

----------


## beatshooter

Τεμπρο σοκολατα ή βανιλια εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να μας πει γνωμη?Θα παρω μια φραουλα κ σκεφτομαι για δευτερη γευση αναμεσα σ αυτες τις 2!

----------


## sofos

παιδες μολις την πηρα σε σοκολατα κ ηπια ενα σκουπ,δε τρελαθηκα,αλλα δεν ειναι και χαλια  :01. Mr. Green:  το θεμα ειναι ομως αλλο λεει στα 2 σκουπ δινει 36γρ πρωτεινης και λεει συγκεκριμενα 2 σκουπ(45γρ) το σκουπ δηλαδη,μηπως ειναι το ενα σκουπ τοσα γραμμαρια η και τα 2 μαζι?...μπερδευτηκα,οποιος ξερει ας μου πει,παντως το σκουπ μοιαζει κατι παραπανω απο 30γρ...

----------


## gsisr

sofos μόλις τα ζύγισα και μπερδεύτηκα κι εγώ λίγο..το σκουπ μόνο του ζυγίζει 10γρ και χωράει 27 γραμμάρια σκόνης χωρίς να είναι παραγεμισμένο ένα σκουπ ακριβως. αυτό μας κάνει όμως 54γρ σκόνης στα 2 σκουπ..όσο για τη σοκολάτα π λες κι εγώ δε τρελάθηκα αλλά το πρωί με γάλα και βρώμη είναι μια χαρα..

----------


## sofos

> sofos μόλις τα ζύγισα και μπερδεύτηκα κι εγώ λίγο..το σκουπ μόνο του ζυγίζει 10γρ και χωράει 27 γραμμάρια σκόνης χωρίς να είναι παραγεμισμένο ένα σκουπ ακριβως. αυτό μας κάνει όμως 54γρ σκόνης στα 2 σκουπ..όσο για τη σοκολάτα π λες κι εγώ δε τρελάθηκα αλλά το πρωί με γάλα και βρώμη είναι μια χαρα..


αρα ρε συ στο ενα σκουπ εχουμε 27 γρ πρωτεινης?επεισης το σκουπ του ρε συ μου φαινεται λιγο μεγαλυτερο απ της gold standard που ηταν 30γρ  :01. Confused:  ενω ο dorian γραφει 2 scoop(45gr)χμμμ,ναι και γω ετσι την πινω με βρωμη αλλα οχι γαλα γιατι με θολωνει ασχημα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gsisr

> αρα ρε συ στο ενα σκουπ εχουμε 27 γρ πρωτεινης?επεισης το σκουπ του ρε συ μου φαινεται λιγο μεγαλυτερο απ της gold standard που ηταν 30γρ  ενω ο dorian γραφει 2 scoop(45gr)χμμμ,ναι και γω ετσι την πινω με βρωμη αλλα οχι γαλα γιατι με θολωνει ασχημα


όχι στο ένα σκουπ έχουμε 27 γρ σκόνης. αν όπως λεει η ετικέτα τα 45γρ σκόνης έχουν 36γρ πρωτείνης τα 27 γρ έχουν 21,6γρ πρωτείνης. μπα το σκουπ είναι μικρότερο απ της ον το χω κρατημένο το σκουπ και ζυγισμένο  :01. Razz: . λες γι αυτό με το μακρύ χερουλάκι δε νομίζω να είναι αλλιώτικο

----------


## sofos

> όχι στο ένα σκουπ έχουμε 27 γρ σκόνης. αν όπως λεει η ετικέτα τα 45γρ σκόνης έχουν 36γρ πρωτείνης τα 27 γρ έχουν 21,6γρ πρωτείνης. μπα το σκουπ είναι μικρότερο απ της ον το χω κρατημένο το σκουπ και ζυγισμένο . λες γι αυτό με το μακρύ χερουλάκι δε νομίζω να είναι αλλιώτικο


ποιο εχει μακρυ χερουλακι? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  αρα οπως τα λεει η ετικετα ειναι?1 σκουπ 18γρ πρωτεινης και 2 36?

----------


## gsisr

της tempro το σκουπ έχει μακρυ χερουλάκι ενώ της ον έχει κανονικό. βασικά έχει και λίγο παραπάνω τα 2 σκουπ είναι 54 γρ τλκ και όχι 45 που λέει ο dorian :01. Wink:

----------


## sofos

> της tempro το σκουπ έχει μακρυ χερουλάκι ενώ της ον έχει κανονικό. βασικά έχει και λίγο παραπάνω τα 2 σκουπ είναι 54 γρ τλκ και όχι 45 που λέει ο dorian


αυτο με το μακρυ εχω ναι καλα λες ειναι μεγαλυτερο απ της ον,54 γρ γραφει μπροστα στο κουτι,αλλα αυτο πως προκυπτει ρε συ?πω πω εχω κατα μπερδευτει  :01. Unsure:

----------


## gsisr

> αυτο με το μακρυ εχω ναι καλα λες ειναι μεγαλυτερο απ της ον,54 γρ γραφει μπροστα στο κουτι,αλλα αυτο πως προκυπτει ρε συ?πω πω εχω κατα μπερδευτει


κοίταξε της όν το σκουπ είναι μεγαλύτερο χωράει παραπάνω σκόνη. εγώ παίρνω σαν δεδομένο ότι στα 45γρ σκόνης έχει 36γρ πρωτείνης. εσύ πόσα γρ πρωτεινης θέλεις να παίρνεις όταν τη χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## sofos

> κοίταξε της όν το σκουπ είναι μεγαλύτερο χωράει παραπάνω σκόνη. εγώ παίρνω σαν δεδομένο ότι στα 45γρ σκόνης έχει 36γρ πρωτείνης. εσύ πόσα γρ πρωτεινης θέλεις να παίρνεις όταν τη χρησιμοποιείς;


2 σκουπ θα παιρνω,σε ποσο καιρο θα μου τελειωσει με 2 σκουπ σε 30 μερες οπως λεει το κουτι η σε καμια 20?

----------


## gsisr

> 2 σκουπ θα παιρνω,σε ποσο καιρο θα μου τελειωσει με 2 σκουπ σε 30 μερες οπως λεει το κουτι η σε καμια 20?


απ ότι λέει ένα μήνα κρατάει άμα παίρνεις 2 σκουπ τη μέρα. τώρα αν η ζυγαρια μου είναι οκ και όντως τα 2 σκουπ είναι 54γρ και όχι 45 παίζει κάνα 20ημερο να σου κρατήσει άντε και λίγο παραπάνω..

----------


## sofos

> απ ότι λέει ένα μήνα κρατάει άμα παίρνεις 2 σκουπ τη μέρα. τώρα αν η ζυγαρια μου είναι οκ και όντως τα 2 σκουπ είναι 54γρ και όχι 45 παίζει κάνα 20ημερο να σου κρατήσει άντε και λίγο παραπάνω..


και γω παντως αυτο καταλαβα οτι ειναι 54 και οχι 45,αν κρατησει 20 μερες παλι μια χαρα,αλλα τα μπερδεψε πολυ ο ντοριαν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  thnx παντως φιλε

----------


## gsisr

τπτ. να σε ρωτήσω και κτ άσχετο. εγώ στο πρωινό π τη χρησιμοποιώ με βρώμη και γάλα σε σχεση με άλλες με κρατάει χορτάτο πολύ περισσότερο. τ χεις παρατηρήσει κι εσύ;

----------


## sofos

> τπτ. να σε ρωτήσω και κτ άσχετο. εγώ στο πρωινό π τη χρησιμοποιώ με βρώμη και γάλα σε σχεση με άλλες με κρατάει χορτάτο πολύ περισσότερο. τ χεις παρατηρήσει κι εσύ;


εγω με νερο την ηπια και με κραταει λιγο παραπανω απο τις isolate κ αυτο λογικα επειδη ειναι λιγο πιο πηχτη

----------


## Polyneikos

> τπτ. να σε ρωτήσω και κτ άσχετο. εγώ στο πρωινό π τη χρησιμοποιώ με βρώμη και γάλα σε σχεση με άλλες με κρατάει χορτάτο πολύ περισσότερο. τ χεις παρατηρήσει κι εσύ;





> εγω με νερο την ηπια και με κραταει λιγο παραπανω απο τις isolate κ αυτο λογικα επειδη ειναι λιγο πιο πηχτη


O λογος που σας κραταει περισσότερο είναι επειδη ειναι 7 πηγων,αργα πιο αργη αφομοιωση σε συγκριση με τις isolate.

----------


## sofos

παντως η σοκολατα ψηλο μαπα ειναι σα την μεταμπολικ και την ελιτ,την ηπια πριν με γαλα και ιδια ακριβως...τωρα για τις αλλες γευσεις δε ξερω τι παιζει που λετε οτι ειναι πολυ καλες...

----------


## gsisr

> παντως η σοκολατα ψηλο μαπα ειναι σα την μεταμπολικ και την ελιτ,την ηπια πριν με γαλα και ιδια ακριβως...τωρα για τις αλλες γευσεις δε ξερω τι παιζει που λετε οτι ειναι πολυ καλες...


βασικά sofos όντως δε λέει και πολλά η σοκολάτα αλλά κατεβαίνει άνετα. για μένα με νερό μ αρέσει παραπάνω απ ότι με γάλα. απ την άλλη πιστεύω ότι παίζει να είναι στο τοπ πολλαπλών πηγών και μπορεί να υστερεί σε γεύση απο bsn και myofusion η σοκολάτα τουλάχιστον αλλά από blend πιστεύω είναι πολύ καλύτερη..εγώ θα τη καθιερώσω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> βασικά sofos όντως δε λέει και πολλά η σοκολάτα αλλά κατεβαίνει άνετα. για μένα με νερό μ αρέσει παραπάνω απ ότι με γάλα. απ την άλλη πιστεύω ότι παίζει να είναι στο τοπ πολλαπλών πηγών και μπορεί να υστερεί σε γεύση απο bsn και myofusion η σοκολάτα τουλάχιστον αλλά από blend πιστεύω είναι πολύ καλύτερη..εγώ θα τη καθιερώσω


εγω ισως την παρω και σε βανιλια η μπανανα,γιατι μου καθεται καλα στο στομαχι σαν να ναι isolate  :01. Mr. Green:  καλα ασε bsn ειδικα βανιλια και σοκολατα ειναι σα να κανεις cheat και μυρωδια και γευση δε παιζεται

----------


## sofos

λοιπον παιδες την βρηκα την ακρη,λοιπον το σκουπ ειναι οσο της gold standard,30γρ δηλαδη αλλα εχει μεγαλυτερο πιαστρακι,αν υπολογισουμε οτι στα 2 σκουπ δινει 54γρ πρωτεινης,τοτε στο 1.5 σκουπ εχει 36  :01. Wink:  και αν κανουμε τα 30γρ που ζυγιζει το σκουπ επι 1.5 βγαινει 45  :01. Wink:

----------


## sofos

> Τεμπρο σοκολατα ή βανιλια εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να μας πει γνωμη?Θα παρω μια φραουλα κ σκεφτομαι για δευτερη γευση αναμεσα σ αυτες τις 2!


αν πηρες φραουλα πες μας πως σου φανηκε,αν οντως ειναι οπως ειπε κ ενα μελος πριν σαν lila pause τοτε θα την παρω με τα 1000 μιας και σα πρωτεινη μου ''καθησε'' πολυ καλα

----------


## beefmeup

> λοιπον παιδες την βρηκα την ακρη,λοιπον το σκουπ ειναι οσο της gold standard,30γρ δηλαδη αλλα εχει μεγαλυτερο πιαστρακι,αν υπολογισουμε οτι στα 2 σκουπ δινει 54γρ πρωτεινης,τοτε στο 1.5 σκουπ εχει 36  και αν κανουμε τα 30γρ που ζυγιζει το σκουπ επι 1.5 βγαινει 45


 :08. Turtle: 

στα 2 σκουπ δινει 36γρ πρωτεινης,do the math.

----------


## d3m

Πολυ καλη και η φραουλα ειδικα με γιαουρτακι το βραδυ ειναι παραπανο απο απολαυση το ιδιο και η μπανανα.

----------


## sofos

> στα 2 σκουπ δινει 36γρ πρωτεινης,do the math.


oχι ρε συ,λαθος ειναι χαλαρα και επεισης εδω γραφει οτι εχει μονο ασβεστιο,ενω σε μενα στο κουτι εγραφε οτι εχει και μαγνησιο και φωσφορο και επεισης αποκλειεται τα 2 σκουπς να δινουν τοσο γιατι λεει 2 scoops(45g) ενω το ενα σκουπ ειναι 30γρ ισα με της dymatize elite και της gold standard

----------


## beefmeup

> oχι ρε συ,λαθος ειναι χαλαρα και επεισης εδω γραφει οτι εχει μονο ασβεστιο,ενω σε μενα στο κουτι εγραφε οτι εχει και μαγνησιο και φωσφορο και επεισης αποκλειεται τα 2 σκουπς να δινουν τοσο γιατι λεει 2 scoops(45g) ενω το ενα σκουπ ειναι 30γρ ισα με της dymatize elite και της gold standard


το 1 σκουπ *ΑΔΕΙΟ* ζυγιζει 11γρ.
*ΜΕ* σκονη παει στα 33 περιπου,δλδ 22γρ σκονης(αναλογα το ποσο γεματο εχεις το σκουπ).
αν το κανεις χ2 σου δινει 45γρ περιπου σκονης απο τα οποια τα 36γρ ειναι πρωτεινη.
το γραφει κ στο πινακακι στο αρχικο ποστ.
τι ψαχνουμε τωρα?

----------


## sofos

> το 1 σκουπ *ΑΔΕΙΟ* ζυγιζει 11γρ.
> *ΜΕ* σκονη παει στα 33 περιπου,δλδ 22γρ σκονης(αναλογα το ποσο γεματο εχεις το σκουπ).
> αν το κανεις χ2 σου δινει 45γρ περιπου σκονης απο τα οποια τα 36γρ ειναι πρωτεινη.
> το γραφει κ στο πινακακι στο αρχικο ποστ.
> τι ψαχνουμε τωρα?


αα οκ τωρα καταλαβα,εγω νομιζα αδειο το σκουπ ειναι 11γρ,τωρα με καλυψες,αλλα γιατι λεει μπροστα στο κουτι ρε συ 54gr protein?αυτο που κολλαει?δε μπορεσα να καταλαβω γιατι  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

παιδες να ξερετε σε μενα αλλα γραφει εδω βλεπω στην 1η σελιδα στα facts λεει 50mg χοληστερολης στα 2 σκουπ σε μενα λεει 30mg επεισης εχει και μαγνησιο,φωσφορο 20 τις εκατο,ελπιζω να μην εχει λιγοτερη πρωτεινη αμα το κανουν καμια αναλυση  :01. Razz: 
αυτα ειναι τα facts παιδες

----------


## beefmeup

απο τοτε που προτοβγηκε,εχουν αλλαξει τα συστατικα κ ισχυουν αυτα που ποσταρες.
τπτ αλλο δεν αλλαζει.

----------


## sofos

4η μερα σημερα πινω καθε μερα 2 σκουπ και εφτασε στη μεση ακριβως  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  το σκουπ το βαλα διπλα στης mrm που ναι το ιδιο με της gold standard και της dymatize elite,ειναι πιο πλατυ-μακρυ της tempro αλλα οχι τοσο βαθυ...αν μου τελειωσει σε καμια 10 μερες θα φρικαρω 35 ευρω ειναι αυτα λολ

----------


## beatshooter

Tempro φραουλα κορυφαια γευση,αριστη διαλυτοτητα!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Tempro φραουλα κορυφαια γευση,αριστη διαλυτοτητα!!!!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chris corfu

το μονο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γτ εχει γραφει πανω στην ετικετα ειναι τα 54 γρ πρωτεινης.. προφανως με 3 σκουπ εχεις 54 γρ πρωτεινης αφου εχει 18 στο καθε σκουπ αλλα οκ, αν ειναι ετσι ας εγραφε 1080 γρ πρωτεινης που εχουν και τα 60 σκουπ του κουτιου μαζι.. ποιος ο λογος λοιπον?? μαρκετινγκ για να φανει οτι εχει "πολυ" πρωτεινη??

----------


## superman86

εγω ξενερωσα γιατη την πηρα για μετα την προπ δν ειχα δει οτι ειναι διαφορων πηγων γαμω τη τρελα μ

----------


## Spyrous

Κανενας που  δοκιμασε την βανιλια?

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

100% GOOD SUP :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spyrous

anyone?

----------


## gsisr

> anyone?


δοκίμασα εγώ τη βανίλια. αρχικά μ φάνηκε οκ αλλά μετά τη βαρέθηκα άτσαλα κιόλας! αλλά αυτό είναι κτ υποκειμενικό... απ ότι λένε φράουλα και μπανάνα είναι οι καλύτερες γεύσεις στη συγκεκριμένη. εγώ προτιμώ σοκολάτα

----------


## ελμερ

χτες δοκιμασα τη φραουλα ,φοβερη γευση μου θυμισε τα ξυλακια παγωτα που τρωγαμε παλια που ηταν σοκολατα απ εξω και μεσα φραουλα!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:   (και μου κοψε και την πεινα) :02. Welcome:

----------


## vaggan

νομιζω οτι ειναι σαν εταιρια τσιμπιμενη σε τιμες κανω λαθος?

----------


## Titanium

Σήμερα μου ήρθε η βανίλια απο το eshop του φόρουμ.
Διαλυτότητα 11\10 :03. Thumb up: .Γεύση 8,5\10 αρκετά καλή...

----------


## dimitrispump

φραουλα καλη η γευση,διαλυτοτητα 10/10.απο το eshop k γω την πηρα.

----------


## jackaction

βγηκε η καινουργια παρτιδα της εταιρειας για την τεμπρο ξερουμε αν θα φερει το ε σοπ?
επισης ξανακυκλοφορισαν και αλλα προιντα 
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

την ειχα δοκιμασει βανιλια και σοκολατα,πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη γευση :01. Wink:

----------


## oldhiphop

Βανιλια φραουλα πολυ καλες και απο γευση και διαλιτοτητα. απλα η βανιλια ηταν αρκετα γλυκια.

----------


## racingman

συνεχιζει να κυκλοφορει η tempro?υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπει παλι στο e-shop?

----------


## ελμερ

οποιος εχει tempro φραουλα ας τη δοκιμασει με μιλκο η αλλο σοκολατουχο γαλα....η γευση γινεται σαν παγωτο!!!!(το κανω μια βδομαδα τωρα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: )    :02. Welcome:

----------


## beatshooter

Hi παιδια!Την δουλευει κανεις την εν λογω πρωτεινη?Την ειχα δοκιμασει πριν 2χρ και απο θεμα γευσης κ διαλυτοτητας της εβαλα 10/10 το θεμα ειναι πως εχω καιρο να ενημερωθω και δεν ξερω αν εχει αλλαξει κατι...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τη χρησιμοποιω και γω αυτο τον καιρο μιας και θεωρω απο αποψη πηγων ειναι ισως η καλυτερη που χω δει μεχρι τωρα,σε συνδυασμο με το οτι δεν εχει gum και λοιπες μλκιες.Βεβαια τελεια θα'ταν αν ειχαν βγαλει κ τη σουκραλοζη και ειχε μονο ακεσουλφαμη αλλα δε βαριεσαι :01. Mr. Green: 

Διαλυτοτητα: 9/10 στο 1μιση σκουπ
Γευση: 9/10 πινεται ευχαριστα
Και στο στομαχι καθεται χωρις κανενα προβλημα

Απο πλευρας πηγων,την επελεξα μιας και ολες οι τελευταιες μελετες προς το παρον εχουν δειξει οτι καζεινη με whey>whey :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

γιαυτο πινω μια ζωη γαλα me whey τσ τσ τσ μα ποσα χρονια μπροστααααααα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το ιδιο με το να παρεις ετοιμη πρωτεινη...υπηρχε και δω στο φορουμ μεγαλο debate πανω σε αυτο το θεμα και ακρη δε θυμαμαι να χε βγει.

----------


## Billys51

Κ γω είχα διαβάσει ότι whey+καζεΐνη είναι καλύτερα από σκέτη whey αλλά δν κινήθηκα έτσι. Πιστεύω είναι τεράστια λεπτομέρεια που δν κάνει ούτε 0,1% διαφορά στην συνολική προσπάθεια άλλωστε μετά το post ροφημα μετά από λίγο ξανατρως δν τίθεται θέμα..

----------


## sobral

Πρωτεϊνάρα αυτή του Ντόριαν κ ας μην είναι τόσο δημοφιλής. Από τα πιο προσεγμένα μπλέντ της αγοράς. Την πληρώνεις, αλλά αξίζει. Κόμπρα τι γεύση την πήρες? Την είχα φέρει παλιά σε ένα φίλο σε φράουλα πριν κάνα 2-3άρι χρόνια κ του άρεσε πολύ θυμάμαι.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Chocolate ice cream...ωραια γευση.

Διαλυτοτητα διορθωνω,ειναι 10/10 με σωστο χτυπηματακι στο μιξερ. :03. Thumb up: 

Για βραδυ κιολας,η καλυτερη επιλογη θεωρω...καλυτερη κι απο γευμα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Και εγω καποτε την είχα δοκιμάσει σε φράουλα , ΑΨΟΓΗ :03. Thumb up:

----------

